
SoundCloud Owners Said to Mull $1B Sale of Music Service - uptown
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-27/soundcloud-owners-said-to-mull-1-billion-sale-of-music-service
======
xfour
"The operating loss at the time was 39 million euros, widening from 21.3
million euros in 2013." Hmm... Not the most obvious why this would be worth a
Billion. Is paying subscribers or visitors still growing at a rate that makes
it possible to see a scenario where this makes sense to turn a profit? Or is
Twitter just embarrassed about their investment and going to finish purchasing
to save face?

